# Necrons lychguards



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo i cant decided if i build them with warscyths(+2 strenght) or for 5 pts a model give them hyperphase swords and dispersion sheilds( power weapon, sheild gives 4+ inv and chance to refelect shots saved to an enemy unit within 6"

i think overall for 5 points a model to give them a 4+ inv is good and reflecting shots could be nice , i know the warscythe give + 2 strenght but the lychguard come standard with strenght 5 already

Opinions please


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

That depends entirely on their purpose in your force good sir as both options are effective. If they're escorting an Overlord on foot then shield def. But if you're planning on being aggressive with them (especially if you're bringing wraiths along for the initiative drop) S7 all the way! How do you see yourself using them?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i got 2 boxes of them so was gonna use 5 as a body guard for the storm lord, and build 5 as triarch praetorians,


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

can they be magnetized for both way?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah, its just a weapon swap, but the shoulder joints are kinda thin so the magnets would be small and might not hold


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not trying to compair them to assault termies, but they just remind me of them with the shields... anyways, if they are protecting an overlord who gets stuck in, then they need a few shields for their invul saves, and as NOrdicninja said, if they are on foot then shields all the more! S7 strikes are great! But S5 is still hitting most things on a 3, so I think the shield is a great buy! And 3 of them seems like it will work


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Magnets! The answer is always magnets.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Shields make them so much more survivable, and s5 base means they will be murdering meq's on 3s and Eldar Eq's on 2s. By the way, the lychguards with shields are an absolute whore's abortion to put together, the spindly arms and ball & socket joints combined with the weight of the shields make them very difficult to position and keep in that position.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

At I2 surely anything that helps them survive to strike back against their enemies is a good thing?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> At I2 surely anything that helps them survive to strike back against their enemies is a good thing?


Wraiths can take an upgrade which makes enemies I1. :laugh: So maybe not any more.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

[stream of conscience] Only just finished reading through all the dex... so these aren't really fully formed thoughts, just me typing what is circling round my head.

I'm still umming and ahing over the choice between lychgard, praetorians or wraiths... because they have roles that overlap quite significantly.

I think lychguard aren't very useful yet as they need the speed given by a transport to really get to grips with the enemy... and prior to the release of the night scythe I think they won't be that great. Sure you could couple them with a veil of darkness but that still gives the enemy at least 1 turn to shoot them... and any high strength, low AP weapon will rape them. In the meantime I recon the shields will be the better option... but I would just wait for the scythe box to come in 2nd wave and take warscythes.

Praetorians and wraiths don't need the transport but the choice between then is quite a tough one... although they end up quite similar almost everything about them is different. Wraiths have 3++, 2W, can make enemy I1 and won't die to terrain... but the praetorians get their reanimation role and have extra T, but while they can have good shooting weapons that means they will only have 1A each basic. I think I would drop the rods and go for the rending instead... you lose some shooty impact but have better base stats (and will be able to batter through all vehicles, given a turn or 2).
... TBH I'm still 50-50 over the choice between voidblade praetorians and wraiths, I think I'll probably go for both (especially since I want 2 units of scarabs and a unit of flayed ones... so don't have all my slots available).


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I'm still umming and ahing over the choice between lychgard, praetorians or wraiths... because they have roles that overlap quite significantly.
> 
> *Agreed. *:laugh:
> 
> ...


Really not seeing the point of the voidblades. Power weapons and strong shooting attack overcome a pistol and rending to me.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe a few Warscythes mixed in with the Shields is a good idea, Str 7 stands up to monsterous creatures and also gets the +2d6 armor pen. On the average roll of 7 that will glance a land raider.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

unfortunately the entry for lychguards says ''the entire unit may take shields for x points per model'' so no mixing -.-
why termies can do it and lychguards cant Mr. Ward? ahahah
great codex anyway :good:


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

I went with the shields, because being I2 if you come up against a dedicated assault unit or even low ap shooting you'll need the inv save. We have plenty of anti vehicle stuff.


----------

